# Problem with my Epson 5030 -anyone else???



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't seem to notice this before I upgraded to the 111 firmware, but that was only a day after bringing it home. 

When watching a Blu-ray at 1080p/24 (YCbCr 4:2:2) I get what I can only refer to as motion blur. For example, if a character walks across the screen, I see shadows of where he has been, about 7 of them, following him around like the tail on a comet. 

I changed the processing from "Fine" to "Fast" and it resolved the issue, but I obviously lose out on many of the image processing options that way (Frame Interpolation, etc.)

Is this normal or a faulty image processing chip? I was under the understanding that the "Fine vs Fast" only needed to be set at Fast if I was playing some FPS video game. It is literally unwatchable on Fine -and it's not just me being picky, my wife noticed it right away... Is this normal or a one-off problem with my unit??? Epson support wasn't really helpful. I can take it back under the store's 30-day protection plan and could exchange it for another unit (Panasonic is the only other product in this category they carry though....)

I really thought I made the right purchase and hoping this is a one-off problem. Any other owners/reviewers/whatever able to comment???

Not too keen of multiple trips in to town to exchange a unit I need to ceiling mount. Pretty high PitA factor with that!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm. Ok - so Epson replaced the unit and I have a new 5030. Same problem 

On further investigation. It's actually not from moving things in the screen, it's actually die to the camera panning - where EVERYTHING is moving. That's when I see it. 

Anyone have any ideas??? FI on or off, no change. Only resolution is to change from "Fine" to "Fast" on the Image Processing settings. And that kills too many reasons for buying this projector.... Is this "an Epson" thing? My BenQ W500 definitely did not do this, but it also handled only 720p/24 images so a lot less data....

<NSMethodSignature: 0x16580250>


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing I can say is that I've never noticed anything like this with my 3010. Give me a particular scene and I can try and look for it.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok ok ok. I figured it out. It was my settings. Had the FI on Low and had the Noise Reduction on. With those disabled, there is no issue. I guess I just can't use all the features they pack into the system. <sigh>

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, that's a relief. I'm looking to get the 5030UB in a couple of weeks to upgrade from
my 8500UB. I was worried that two different 5030 units were giving you the same issue.

I've had nothing but good experiences from Epson and their product line. I'll make sure 
not to do that myself when I get mine.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. Very happy with the 5030. 

Next step: upgrade from 100" to 120". 

My wife doesn't think it'll be much of a change.... 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

